# [solved] kernel 3.0 + bridged net: "set hello timer failed:"

## toralf

I got this message with current git tree of the kernel under an almost stable Gentoo :

```
 *   Running postup ...

 * Bringing up interface br0

 *   Creating bridge br0 ...

set hello timer failed: Numerical result out of range

 *   Adding ports to br0

 *     tap0 ... [ ok ]

 *     tap1 ... [ ok ]

 *   192.168.0.254/16 ... [ ok ]

 *   Running postup ...
```

with these settings :

```
brctl_br0="

setfd 0

sethello 30

stp off"

```

Before I'm complaining about that at the LKML - is this probably an issue with openrc ?Last edited by toralf on Mon Jul 25, 2011 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psomas

No it's not an issue with openrc. It's working as intended. See the upstream patch.

Btw, before sending to lkml, you can try opening a bug at the Gentoo Bugzilla.  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------

## toralf

Ah - thx - changed value from 30 to 10.

----------

